
Ask HN: Best design course(s) for people who already know programming? - thosakwe
Hello!<p>Does anyone know any good Web&#x2F;mobile design courses that are aimed at people who are already programmers? Almost everything I&#x27;ve seen out there is about the basics of HTML, CSS, and JS, etc. but after several years doing Web, I already know the ins and outs of that.<p>What I&#x27;m interested in is learning the basics and theory behind designing user interfaces, UX, etc.<p>Obviously there&#x27;s only so much I can learn without a design degree, but anything is better than nothing.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
shayac2
check out [https://designacademy.io/](https://designacademy.io/) and
[https://refactoringui.com/](https://refactoringui.com/)

~~~
thosakwe
Thanks!!!

